# Cookie Jars as Tanks



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

So, I keep hearing people use the term 'jarring their bettas'. I know this isnt literal and refers to taking the fish out and placing them in another container for WC, acclimation, or quarantine. But....what if we DID take them literally? 

So, apparently they DO have cookie jars that are 2 gallons, with glass lids on them [i wouldn't do metal personally cause of the condensation] and they look REALLY cool as aquariums. Perhaps when I upgrade Alduin, he might be in one of these, I love the creativity.

Here's some pictures of what I mean :3

this is the one I see most people using when I search it up









Andddd what it can become!























<- not sure if thats the 2 gallon or the 1 gallon. Pretty sure its the one gallon. They also have a 5 gallon one if Im not mistaken.

It seems like most are using them for nano saltwater tanks though. Still, love the idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep in mind that if it's a 2 gallon, you don't want to consume that space with to much decor, It will not give betta enough room to swim freely. Room for a heater a small amount of gravel and a few plants along with some type of cave or hiding spot is plenty. And the plastic canvas that you get at craft stores or a soft screen would be a nice cover which would provide nice air flow. Best of luck!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Those are super cute!!!


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

I saw a two gallon jar just like this at Wal-Mart yesterday. And for only 9.99! I've heard people talking about how round containers distort the way the betta views everything outside of the tank. I wonder how much of an issue that would end up being. I don't want my fish to be disoriented all the time. Does it really makes it stressful for them?


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Waking Buddha said:


> I saw a two gallon jar just like this at Wal-Mart yesterday. And for only 9.99! I've heard people talking about how round containers distort the way the betta views everything outside of the tank. I wonder how much of an issue that would end up being. I don't want my fish to be disoriented all the time. Does it really makes it stressful for them?


I would think it would be less stressful since that seems like it would make them unable to see their reflection and flare at it all the time...mine flare at themselves pretty much all day long :roll:
But I see what your saying, and perhaps it would be a good point to research before going and getting one of these... :3


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

My Walmart rescue was in a round bowl hospital tank, and it magnified everything. It did indeed stress him out, if we got to close (to look or our hands touched the glass) he'd spook and dart. The glass also created this yellowish hue around objects that were very close. I moved him to a regular tank and all the skittish behavior stopped. No more bowls for my bettas.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I've seen those jars used quite a bit for nano tanks. The best thing to do to the lid I've seen, is to put a few sticky foam pieces, like insulation strips people get for cracks around door edges and such. I got some of that recently and it's cheap. You'd just snip a few small pieces to stick to the edge so the lid is lifted a little to allow air flow.

Bettas possibly being skittish aside, curved/round tanks drive me nuts because half the time you can't even see the fish unless he's in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked at those jars this week at Walmart. For $10 it's not bad, I didn't go that way because finding a small heater and small sponge filter would bring the cost up a lot. 

I read up on the round glass distorting the image and I don't feel it will be a problem. If the fish was stressed you could tell pretty easy and they have been keep for years in the round glasses and with out stressing


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I always like the sterilite storage containers myself. They are cheep, see through, and easy to clean. Just started up a planted one with my latest rescue. She loves it and I can see her just fine without any reflections for her to get mad at.

Got her and another for free. They were to small to eat pellets and on is sick. They are in separate containers for now but I'll be putting them together after the one is healed. Got the tanks so to say next to eachother and they rest as close as they can next to eachother. They look very content to be around eachother.


----------

